
Test results for AMD Ryzen - bratao
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=838
======
distances
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14245951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14245951)

------
anonymfus
The most practically interesting part:

 _> FMA4 is not officially supported on Ryzen, but I found that the FMA4
instructions actually work correctly on Ryzen, even though the CPUID
instruction says that FMA4 is not supported._

~~~
wsxcde
Which means there are rare bugs in the FMA4 they've not been able to iron out.
So they decided to turn it off at release time using a chicken bit.

